# stromsparender, kleiner, leichter comp



## Netzman (28. April 2002)

ich suche einen computer, der die oben beschrieben eigenschaften haben sollte, nicht allzu teuer sein sollte und etwa folgende specs haben sollte:

~ (<) 100 mhz
~ 1 gb
~ (<) 32 mb ram
IDE

ich brauch das für einen roboter also das sollte wirklich klein, leicht und vor allem stromsparend sein. also am besten passiv kühlung,
baby-mainboard usw.

wär nett wenn ihr mir ein paar links gebt ich hab noch nix wirklich brauchbares gefunden

TiA


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2002)

Hier haben Sie ab und an sowas 

Meld Dich per PM oder Mail, wenn DUn nicht fündig wirst oder ...

Was fürn Betriebsystem wirst Du einsetzen???


----------



## Netzman (28. April 2002)

thx für den link

im moment kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich win 95/98, dos oder linux nehme... aber ich glaube dos...

ich progge grad mit einem freund an einem eigenen os in asm und c und wenn das soweit ist das ich das dafür einsetzen kann werde ich natürlich das nehmen


----------



## Wolf of Doom (28. April 2002)

hi,

also die pcs von pc gratis kann ich nicht empfehlen, ich hab mir mal einen bestellt ich wolle aus ihn einen server machen, da ich dache es handelt sich um einen 486 pustekuchen ich hab einen 286 bekommen, auf den nur ein IBM os ist, ausserdem is dass ding schwer wie eine kanonenkugel *gg*


axo du kannst deinen post loeschen @netzman indem du auf edit gehts du da oben steht delete


cya

wolf


----------



## Netzman (29. April 2002)

ok thx für den tip mitm löschen

außerdem hab ich noch vor im ein kleines neuronales netzwerk zu spendieren, dann wird er sogar richtig intelligent


----------



## Wolf of Doom (29. April 2002)

am besten schaust du einwenig bei ebay um, da kannst du auch die anbieter fragen nach gewicht und  so



c
y
a

wolf


----------



## Robert Martinu (29. April 2002)

Wenns die Finanzen erlauben würde ich nach einem gebrauchten Notebook schauen, da gibts eine gewisse Obergrenze was Deine Rahmenbedingungen angeht.


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. April 2002)

*Wenn du ..*

aus der Nähe von München kommst, kannst du mal vorbei-
kommen. Ich habe alte Mainboards, CDLaufwerke, RAM, HDD's
und Prozessoren rumliegen, die mir hier noch verstauben.

Alternative :

Ebay (aber vorsicht, da sind noch 1000 andere)
Wertstoffhof (liegt aber auch viel Schrott rum)
Firmen (wenn sie ihre Systeme aufwerten)
Zeitung (aber das weißt du sicher selber)


----------



## Netzman (29. April 2002)

hm nein sorry komm aus dem südlichen teil von österreich 
aber wenn du mir was per post schicken kannst wär das schon sehr nett!
sollt halt wirklich sehr stromsparend sein, also 486 nicht, weil das sind richtige stromfresser

cu


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. April 2002)

*Uh ..*

hey, bei dem meisten weiß ich nichtmal ob's noch
funktioniert. Habe momentan kein passendes Netzteil
und ausserdem kostet schicken ja auch Geld.

Schau dich mal beim Wertstoffhof in deiner Nähe um.
Die haben meistens einen Container mit Elektroschrott.

Meine Boards sind, by the way, meistens Intel 486er
mit Intel 90-166 gerüstet. Ram ist auch noch dabei,
aber von mehr als 16 MB möchte ich mich nicht trennen,
da EDO noch immer (wieder) schweineteuer ist.

Aber wenn du immer noch willst, kann ich ja mal ein
Foto von den Boards machen und dann können wir über
den Preis reden.


----------



## Netzman (29. April 2002)

naja danke aber einen 486 hab ich schon. das problem is das die ziemlich viel strom fressen.
ich hab mir gedacht ich nehm einen sockel 7 prozessor mit 233 mhz, die sind schon recht billig und reicht für meine anforderungen. ich such nur noch ein baby-at-mainboard dafür. hat da jemand was?


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. April 2002)

*Sockel 7 ?*

Könnte ich noch haben.

Müsste ich nur mal testen.

Pfote


----------



## Netzman (29. April 2002)

braver hund 

_[Kommentar Kojote]
Du riskierst hier deinen Account, mein Freund.
[/Kommentar Kojote]_


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. April 2002)

Also,ich habe mit PC Gratis noch nie schlkechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber egal...

Was wolltest Du ausgeben? Könnte evtl nen Portable, aber nicht Laptop loseisen, gehört nem Bekannten - jedoch nur Dosfähig, b.z.w. nicht größer Win 3.11.

Alt, aber evtl langts es noch für deinen Bedarf!


----------



## Netzman (30. April 2002)

danke das wär gut wenn du mir den zukommen lassen könntest... für die anfänge reicht der glaub ich vollkommen


----------

